# What pets are allowed in the UK without liscence?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I have read classifieds on the net of people selling these cute little monkeys in the UK, and also I read someones post on here displaying a stunning skunk. Must you have a liscence to keep these?
No, not getting any more animals lol, just wondered. Well... maybe another gecko or two in future so Grim has a couple of lady friends hehe.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Nope, don't need a license for a skunk..luckily :whistling2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

most of the adverts seen on the classifieds for primates are, unfortunately, scams

no-one in the UK would advertise a primate for "adoption" certainly no-one legitimate would advertise them as diaper trained, and good with children..

and the prices quoted are daft.. 400-500 is NOT going to get you a "baby capuchin" posted to you!!

this is, from defra, the current list of animals within the UK requiring DWAL licensing. this of course does not cover species who require other certification, such as Article 10's

Defra, UK - News - Information bulletin 2007 - Changes to the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976 – revision to Schedule of Controlled Species

last year, the following animals were lifted from the DWA.. this is possibly due to proposed changes to the DWA that may follow in 2008/9

NO LONGER ON DWA
*Woolly lemurs* (_Avahi laniger_)
*Tamarins *(species of the genera _Leontopithecus _and _Saguinus_)
*Night (or Owl) monkeys* (species of the genus _Aotus_)
*Titis monkeys* (species of the genus _Callicebus_)
*Squirrel monkeys* (species of the genus _Saimiri_)
*Sloths* (_Bradypodidae_)
*North American porcupine* (_Erithizon dorsatum_)
*Capybara *(_Hydrochaeridae_)
*Crested porcupines* (species of the genus _Hystrix_)
*Cat hybrids *(whose ancestry is predominantly_ Felis silvestris catus – _the domestic cat)
*Wild cat* (_Felis silvestris_)
*Pallas cat* (_Otocolobus manul_)
*Little spotted cat* (_Leopardus tigrinus_)
*Geoffroy’s cat* (_Oncifelis geoffroyi_)
*Kodkod* (_Oncifelis guigna_)
*Bay cat* (_Catopuma badia_)
*Sand cat* (_Felis margarita_)
*Black-footed cat* (_Felis nigripes_)
*Rusty-spotted cat* (_Prionailurus rubiginosus_)
*Cacomistles *(species of the genus _Bassariscus_)
*Raccoons* (species of the genus _Procyon_)
*Coatis* (species of the genus _Nasua_)
*Olingos* (species of the genus _Bassaricyon_)
*Little coatimundi* (_Nasuella olivacea_)
*Kinkajou* (_Potos flavus_)
*Binturong *(_Arctictis binturong_)
*Hyraxes* (_Procaviidae_)
*Guanaco* (_Lama guanicoe_)
*Vicugna *(_Vicugna vicugna_)
*Emus *(_Dromaiidae_)
*Sand snakes* (species of the genus _Psammophis_)
*Mangrove snake* (_Boiga dendrophila_)
*Brazilian wolf spider* (_Lycosa raptoria_)

N


----------

